
SB 50: California bill to increase housing near transit falls short again - jseliger
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-01-29/high-profile-california-housing-bill-to-allow-mid-rise-apartments-near-transit-falls-short
======
neonate
[http://archive.md/5Sk7t](http://archive.md/5Sk7t)

